# Stahls� TV Offers Video On Layering Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ TV Offers Video On Layering Heat Transfer Vinyl*

Layering heat transfer materials can be challenging—and doing it well even more so. In this archived video of a recent live class hosted by Stahls’ TV, presenter Courtney Matlick-Kubitza addresses the ins and outs of a variety of multilayer vinyl heat transfer applications and the variables they involve. 

Topics include materials, layering techniques and special effects. Applications from basic two-color graphics to advanced designs incorporating multiple colors and specialty materials are demonstrated, and alternative approaches discussed. You’ll learn how to determine the best material and technique for the job, as well as strategies for meeting common challenges, such as shrinking, stretching and carrier marks. 

There are tips and tricks for combining materials with different application specifications and even for creating layered effects with materials that can’t be direct layered. The video’s classroom format also enables you to benefit from answers to real-world questions posed from the industry professionals attending.

From designing with layering in mind to time, temperature and peel considerations, “Rules for Layering Heat Transfer Vinyl” is a fast, free way to shorten your learning curve about a subject that can change the way you heat print vinyl. Watch at your convenience at Rules for Layering Heat Transfer Vinyl | STAHLS' TV.

“Rules for Layering Heat Transfer Vinyl” is one of many archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

